# Monday Hurricane



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Braved the winds today at Hurricane with fishallyear. We were on the water by noon and did not get a bite until 3pm. Fished to dark and landed 12 Bass with 5 keepers. All fish but one hit a Shad pattern Lipless Crank. Water temp was 59 and of course the lake level is very high. I must say the lake seems very healthy and the fish are FAT! 
We had a surprise on the last cast of the day. Ron foul hooked a HUGE Wild Golden Shiner.:blink:


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

I could use that shiner for a thing or two! :thumbup:


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

should've hooked that thing to a line and trolled the damn area with it and caught a wall hanger


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I could use a few of them myself.:shifty:


----------



## TheFlounderPounder (Jan 9, 2012)

If there is a 7lb + bass in the area you will find her with that...


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

been wondering about hurricane, good report!


----------



## Pond Prowler (Dec 10, 2009)

Nice report, did y'all see any beds out there? just wondering if those big gurls are getting shallow?


----------



## GatorBane (Jan 11, 2010)

Yezzir..saw a few beds.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

nice report, I love hurricane lake


----------

